# 30 Gallon vs. 55 Gallon



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

What are everyone's thoughts on a 30 gallon tank vs. a 55 gallon tank? I currently have 2 angelfish in a 30 gallon but I saw a 55 gallon tank at Walmart and I got to thinking that maybe I'd like to just upgrade size. What would be best for the fist? If I do decide to stick with my 30 gallon what/how many fish would be good tank mates? My angels are not overly aggressive and have done well with a variety of fish in the past.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
if you have the room,then yes the 55 all day long.
my angels are with platys,zebra danios,clown loaches,neons,cherry barbs,
a couple of odessa barbs.


----------



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

So I came across the deal of a lifetime today. A local guy was selling a never used 55 gallon with hood, lights and a heater. He'd been trying to get rid of it for a couple of months so I was able to snag it up for only $60! I'm so excited and can't wait to start planning what to put in it along with my angels.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

what a wonderful result,keep us posted :-D


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Great find! Your angels will thank you. They'll love the extra space.


----------



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm pretty excited. Here's a picture of my current 30 gallon setup. As you can see, there's waaay too much gravel (almost 5 inches in places) and has a lot of algae issues. I inherited the tank already set up in my classroom last year and haven't had the time or resources to upgrade until now. The filter for the big tank came in this evening so I'm hoping tomorrow to start getting it all set up.


----------



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

Here's the best picture I could get today of my angels.


----------



## Super4Ever (Apr 3, 2014)

Is there a reason you don't keep your tank filled? Just curious.


----------



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

The water evaporates from that tank at a pretty high rate for some reason. I go add new water every week or so. I just happened to take the pictures before I put fresh water in.


----------



## Super4Ever (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh wow, that does happen fairly quickly. Lots of direct sunlight on the tank?


----------



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

It's crazy how quickly the water evaporates out. There is only one window in the room. It's on the same wall as the tank but it's about 10-15 feet away from the tank so I'd say little to no direct sunlight. I'd say about a quarter of the water evaporates every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

My tank has been set up for about a week now and the water is staying at around 82 degrees. Is that too warm? I've got a 300 watt heater in there that came with the tank and am wondering if I need to downsize to like a 200 watt.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
can you not just slightly turn it down ?


----------



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

As far as I can tell there's no way to adjust it. The tank is in my classroom in town so I'll have to wait until tomorrow to go in and double check to see if it can be adjusted at all.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hmmmm i've never liked the non adjustable ones.
let us know tomorrow if it has one.


----------



## csatcher (Jul 7, 2015)

Will do! I'm not fond of the non adjustable heaters myself but like I said, this one came with the tank. Hopefully I'll figure out a way to adjust it but if not I'll just buy a new one.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

yes i would,just for my own peace of mind i guess.


----------

